# Honey Grade Question



## belt152 (Feb 21, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Guys,

I have a question that hopefully you guys can answer. I have purchased a very basic Pfund honey grading system: Jacks Scale


My question is, Has anyone correlated a direct relation between the mm reading and the type of honey. For example, has anyone measured sourwood honey and if so what was the mm reading. It seems to me there should me a correlation between the type of honey and the color. So therefore the measuring the color should be able to classified as a certain type of honey (depending on region). 

Tell me if I'm on to something or is there too many variables in the honey. Can true sourwood honey vary in color from year to year?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Honey of one floral source can vary somewhat from year to year even in the same locale based on how heavy the flow is and if other nectars might be coming in at the same time. The same floral source can vary quite widely from region to region based other external factors such as soil types. So the short answer would be that it would be impossible to assign any constant MM value to any particular floral source.


----------

